# "All the Aires" in POI format for SatNav



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

We are off to France again very soon and will be using the book called "All the Aires" which is really useful, however if this information was available in a .csv format for my SatNav it would really make our life even easier. Has anyone come across such a download please?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it doesn't exist in that format.

Sounds like a winter evenings pastime for some keen person! :? 8O 

Dave


----------



## 125263 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Richard

This is the site I use for the Aires. They are already in TomTom ov2 format.
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php#synchro

Frank


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I have .ov2 and .bmp files for Tom Tom for the Aire de Services Camping Cars book which is, effectively, All the Aires and then some.

The entries are all linked to department ( by number) as in the A de S CC book but it would be useful for you when on the road.

PM me with your e-mail address if you would find it useful.

G


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am surprised the publishers (Are you reading this  ) haven't knocked this together and included it with the book perhaps on CD


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

richardsnow said:


> We are off to France again very soon and will be using the book called "All the Aires"


Worthwhile buying the proper French Aires de Services book, when in France.

It seems to include all the aires, as does CampingCar-Infos, which is also available on a USB stick or CD-Rom (great for travelling with laptop as no internet connection is required).

Unfortunately the "All the Aires" book, which is quite useful, doesn't include all the aires!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Beware to anyone if your French is not very good.

The "All the Aires" book is in English, while most (none?) of the others are.

Finding the Aires is no problem, but it's not quite so useful if you can't understand the descriptions. :? 

Dave


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I have .ov2 and .bmp files for Tom Tom for the Aire de Services Camping Cars book which is, effectively, All the Aires and then some.
> 
> The entries are all linked to department ( by number) as in the A de S CC book but it would be useful for you when on the road.
> 
> ...


Not sure that that would help as I have a Garmin SatNav that uses .csv POI files. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

richardsnow said:


> Not sure that that would help as I have a Garmin SatNav that uses .csv POI files. Thanks for the offer though.


You can download the Tomtom files from CampingCar-Infos and then convert them to csv files on line with this website <<<<<OV2 to CSV>>>>>


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

If you look at the link above mentioned by Frank:

www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php#synchro

you will find a section for ASCII files.

These .asc files are essentially the same as .csv files.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

richardsnow said:


> Not sure that that would help as I have a Garmin SatNav that uses .csv POI files. Thanks for the offer though.


It will if you download >> this program <<

It works a treat.

Dave


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your helpful advice. I have now downloaded the files and converted them to the .csv format. It was all very simple thanks to your help!! I never realized you could convert the files from one format to another. 

Hopefully if we don't want to plan our next stop from the "All the Aires" book we will now have the option of finding aires on the SatNav too.

Thanks again folks

Richard


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Finding the Aires is no problem, but it's not quite so useful if you can't understand the descriptions. :?


With all respect, Zebedee, I reckon you would only have to learn about 20 words for the book to be more than useful.


----------

